# [Desktop] Histoire de choix - Gnome vs. KDE

## gentphil

Bon, j'ai pas envie d'installer trops de chose sur mon ordi, donc faut que je choisisse entre Kde et Gnominet.

J'sais bien que c'est un sujet polémique (' :Wink: '), mais si je pouvais avoir des avis éclairés (et étayés) et pas trop : c'est la meilleure, na!  :Laughing:   ca m'avancerait pas mal

par avance, merci

Phil

NdM: J'ai modifié le sujet de ton post, parcequ'il ne respectait pas les standards de ce forum. Merci de lire ce thread pour savoir comment faire mieux la prochaine fois.   TGL.

----------

## sireyessire

FLUXBOX POWER  :Razz:   :Laughing: 

non après c'est une histoire de goût   :Wink: 

----------

## xahag-gentoo

Dans ce cas, sans hésiter je répond Gnome.

----------

## scout

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> FLUXBOX POWER  
> 
> non après c'est une histoire de goût  

 

coucou siryessire.

Bon moi j'utilise, comme sireyessire, fluxbox et plutôt des utilitaires gnome car je trouve qt trop lourd: les applications mettent longtemps à demarrer. De tout façon d'un côté comme de l'autre j'utilise firebird et thunderbird pour mon surf et mes mails de tous les jours, et ils sont indépendants de kde et gnome, même si plutôt du côté gnome car ils utilisent gtk. Maintenant souvent des applications similaires sont disponibles dans les deux mondes, reste à savoir quel look/fonctionalités tu préfères entre qt et gtk. moi je préfère le style gtk, je trouve que c'est plus épuré, et en plus il me semble que c'est plus rapide à compiler. SI t'as besoin absolument d'une app de l'un des deux mondes, genre si tu ne peux pas te passer de k3b ou d'anjuta, alors choisit l'environnement qui va bien, sinon tu va devoir te coletiner un environnement complet plus un bout non négligeable de l'autre.

J'aurais tendence à dire que si tu veux vraiment que ta gentoo prenne pas de place, choisit ni l'un ni l'autre  :Wink:  et prends des applications compètement séparés, comme sylpheed pour les mails/news et un window manager léger, comme les *box (fluxbox, openbox,waimea, ...)

Finalement ce thread, au lieu de faire de la propagande pour kde/gnome, s'est transformé en une pub pour fluxbox   :Laughing: 

Dernière remarque: si tu veux émerger kde tout en économisant de la place, ne fais pas emerge kde, car cela va t'installer kde-games, kde-edu et autre qui ne t'intéressent pas forcément.

En gros moi j'ai remarqué que les débutants sous linux préfèrent kde (plein de gui disponibles) et que les autres on tendence à choisir gnome car il y a un peu moins de fioritures. Mais c'est vrai que c'est une histoire de gout.

----------

## DuF

Pas un utilisateur de kde ni gnome, donc je ne vais pas t'être utile, mais si jamais l'âme t'en dis, jettes un oeil sur XFCE4 qui d'un point de vue perso est vraiment bien  :Smile: 

----------

## xr31Daisy

Une raison qui mériterait d'être dans le top 10 des raisons débiles:

J'ai choisi gnome plutôt que KDE parce qu'à l'époque je trouvais que KDE ressemblait trop à Windows. Conclusion : je n'ai jamais vraiment testé KDE sérieusement.

Plus sérieusement, ça dépend des applis que tu veux installer. Si tu ne veux que des applis basées sur Qt, tu installes KDE. Si tu n'utilise que des applis gtk, utilise gnome ( ou xfce4, qui est basé sur gtk aussi ). Si tu utilise un peu des deux, ( au hasard evolution et kdevelop ) ... et bien on ne peut rien pour toi.

Tu veux quoi comme applications ?

Personnellement, je suis resté sur le choix de gtk ( Gnome actuellement, mais j'ai fait un passage sous xfce4 )

scout : sylpheed est basé sur gtk ( gtk1 d'accord, mais gtk2 viendra un de ces 4 )

----------

## gentphil

Ben si j'avais bien compris un des sondanges postités, fluxbox était plutôt un gestionnaire de fenêtre alors que Kde et Gnominet des bureaux.

S'il y a des alternatives, ca m'interesse.

Commes appli, basiquement, mail, butineur, , pas encore de choix très fixés, je me dénoobise gentiment, et j'apprend avec bonheur 

Phil  :Laughing: 

----------

## DuF

 *xr31Daisy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> scout : sylpheed est basé sur gtk ( gtk1 d'accord, mais gtk2 viendra un de ces 4 )

 

Un peu off-topic mais il me semble bien qu'il est déjà possible de compiler sylpheed en gtk2, mais c'est du dev, donc sylpheed-claws n'inclus pas cette possibilité.

Pour le reste gentphil, effectivement fluxbox est un Windows Manager tout comme metacity, openbox, waimea, kahakai, windowmaker, enlightement, etc... et KDE, Gnome et XFCE sont des Desktop Manager.

----------

## ghoti

C'est vrai qu'il est toujours délicat de poser une telle question et encore plus difficile d'y répondre !

Peut-être trouveras-tu sur ce site quelques descriptions objectives qui t'attirerons subjectivement  :Wink: 

----------

## gentphil

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> C'est vrai qu'il est toujours délicat de poser une telle question et encore plus difficile d'y répondre !
> 
> 

 

J'en suis très conscient, c'est pour celà que j'y suis allé sur la pointe des pieds   :Wink: 

J' y vais de ce pas y faire un tour

Phil

----------

## zdra

Le mieux je trouve si t'as un choix à faire c'est te faire une idée sur un liveCD (mandrakeMove inclus gnome et kde ?? pas sure) ou alors regarder des screenshot de l'un et de l'autre...

----------

## gentphil

Pas parler moi Mandrake sinon moi urticaire.

Moi essayer installer mandrake planter a tout les coups 

Moi essayre Gentoo live cd/kde/Gnome  planter ordi pour cause pb firmware

Moi installer Gentoo moi reussir moi content

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Après avoir été faire un tour sur les sites indiqués, j'suis assez tenté pour essayre l XFce.

Et en plus, elle parle français cool    :Wink: 

Phil

----------

## yuk159

Je trouve que le boulot de ces mecs et trop souvent injustement attaque.

J'ai teste des Mandrake dernierement et mis a part des choses comme supermount que je desactive systematiquement, je trouve qu'elles sont tres bien foutu.

----------

## ghoti

Méfiance : un troll baveux qui pointe le bout de son gros nez boutonneux et poilu ...  :Wink: 

----------

## dyurne

en gros si tu cherches un Desktop manager tu as trois choix :

-kde

-Gnome

-xfce4

Maintenant voila mon avis personnel ( et donc pas objectif du tout   :Wink:   ) sur chacun des trois.

-kde :

[-]:fermé, trop lourd, trop de qt.

[+]:Gestionnaire de fichiers avancés, il offre des facilitées pour installer certains périphériques.

-gnome :

[-]:certains le dise trop lourd. chez moi avec un athlon 700 il marche sans ralentir vraiment mon système.

[+]:ouvert : de nombreux window manager sont disponibles.

orienté gtk (donc beau et léger).

-xfce4:

[-]:un peu léger dans ses fonctionnalités diverses. je ne sais pas si des window manager autre que celui fournit par défaut sont pris en compte.

[+]: léger justement. orienté gtk. gestionnaire de fichiers plus puissant que l'on peut le croire en premier abord.

voila chez moi j'utilise gnome et au boulot xfce4. les 2 ont leurs avantages.

----------

## scout

 *xr31Daisy wrote:*   

> scout : sylpheed est basé sur gtk ( gtk1 d'accord, mais gtk2 viendra un de ces 4 )

 

Je ne savais pas ... mais de toute façon ce que je voulais dire, c'est que sylpheed il a pas besoin de tout gnome, juste de gtk. De toute façon, je pense que des qu'on a un minumum d'applis sous X on a gtk, il y a trop d'incontournables dans chaque domaine: xmms, firebird, thunderbird, gimp, ...

par contre anjuta a besoin d'un bon bout de gnome, c'est pour ca que je fais la différence avec sylpheed, et que je dis que c'est indépendant, même si c'est pas complètement vrai.

----------

## gentphil

Simplement pour préciser : je uis tout à fiat conscient que Mandrake comme Yellow dog, comme les autres font un boulot extraordinaire.

J'avais juste envie de délirer un poil, sacahnt par ailleur que l'équivalent de mandrake move existe avec Gentoo.    :Smile: 

Toutes mes excuse si j'ai froissé certains

Toujours en clin d'oeil (et off topics): Y a des Trolls qui sont vachement sympas, je pense notamment à Hebus, à Tetram et à Gnon de Pomme  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :lol

Phil

Note : je vais essayer xfce pour voir

Merci pour vos conseils

----------

## yuk159

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Méfiance : un troll baveux qui pointe le bout de son gros nez boutonneux et poilu ... 

 

Pas de troll a l'horizon ... un nain a la rigeur ... mais pas de troll ..non pas troll   :Wink: 

[EDIT] Pour repondre au sujet du fil : j'utilise gnome sur mes deux postes de travail et ion sur mon portable quand j'en ai besoin

----------

## xr31Daisy

 *DuF wrote:*   

> Un peu off-topic mais il me semble bien qu'il est déjà possible de compiler sylpheed en gtk2, mais c'est du dev, donc sylpheed-claws n'inclus pas cette possibilité.

 

Restons off-topic. Oui j'ai vu. et j'ai fait un ch'ti emerge -p par curiosité. Et c'est vicieux : sylpheed 9.8.0-r1 peut être compilé avec gtk2, mais dépend encore de gdk-pixbuf qui lui-même réclame gtk1. No comment.

Mon excuse pour être resté off-topic ?

C'est juste qu'il vaut mieux savoir qu'un certain nombre d'applis gnome (ou plutôt gtk) n'ont pas encore été porté de gtk1 à gtk2. Donc si le but est de minimiser le nombre de libs installées, c'est pas terrible. En plus, pour l'utilisateur de gnome ou xfce (gtk2 quoi ... ) qui s'attend à voir tous les trucs tous jolis tous beaux, il se retrouve de temps en temps avec quelques applis très laides (j'ai une petite pensée pour gnucash). Faire du KDE intégral va avoir le mérite d'une meilleure homogénéité. ( Même si, comme dit scout, il y a trop d'applis gtk pour pouvoir s'en passer, alors que j'ai réussi à ne jamais installer Qt. )

----------

## Bastux

 *xr31Daisy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> C'est juste qu'il vaut mieux savoir qu'un certain nombre d'applis gnome (ou plutôt gtk) n'ont pas encore été porté de gtk1 à gtk2.

 

Il est vrai.

Pour ma part je penche vers gnome, qui reste malgré tout assez homogène (moins que KDE c'est vrai), et il a l'avantage d'être très complet et assez léger finalement, quand on le surcharge pas trop.

Je suis un peu alergique aux applis KDE, pas vraiment aux applis, mais à la compilation (du C++ bien bourrin) alors que les applis gnome vont bcp + vite à compiler.

Et puis pour les pauvres applis qui restent en GTK1, il en reste très peu, et pratiquement toutes (en tout cas les applis les + connues) ont déjà des versions GTK2 (encore instables mais déjà présentes)

----------

## zarasoustra17

Bon ben moi je vais défendre Kde, pourquoi parce que je l'utilise depuis la version 1 et que si c'est vrai que la première licence de qt était plutôt fermée et que si kde2 était un espèce de Mamouth léthargique, des tonnes d'eau ont depuis coulé sous les ponts. j'utilisais encore en Avril un K6-II 450 avec kde 3.1.2 et je peux vous garantir qu'à part le démarrage, c'était tout à fait reactif.

Maintenant, avec kde on a tout ce qu'il faut en standard et on configure tout en 5 minutes, c'est sûr que ça prend plus de place que si on installe fluxbox mais comptez tout ce qu'il faut rajouter à fluxbox(par exemple) et vous arrivez au même résultat.

C'est sûr que Gnome doit être aussi bien mais j'ai jamais accroché parce que je trouve que les utilitaires de configuration sont trop éparpillés et ça m'énerve!!!  :Cool: 

----------

## cylgalad

Je suis bien d'accord avec toi, d'ailleurs j'utilise aussi KDE depuis la v1, à l'époque Gnome faisait marrer tout le monde (ça me fait toujours marrer...).

Maintenant, j'ai la place d'avoir TOUT  :Smile:  KDE, gnome, fluxbox, xfce4, icewm, kahakai (d'après /etc/X11/Sessions).

Le problème c'est de savoir ses besoins, on choisi un WM selon ces critères :

1) la machine : processeur, RAM (très important, pas de KDE avec moins de 128 Mo, voire 256), sur une config' modeste, on préfèrera fluxbox (comme sur ma PS2 et ses 32 Mo !)

2) ce qu'on veut en faire : KDE et Gnome permettent de tout faire avec une interface évoluée, fluxbox est plus spartiate mais bouffe moins de resources

----------

## dyurne

 *cylgalad wrote:*   

>  (ça me fait toujours marrer...)

 

provocation quand tu nous tiens...   :Laughing: 

----------

## kwenspc

Je suis de l'avis de scout : 

essais fluxbox (avec Eterm, les transparences ça gère!  :Smile:  )

et en effet QT est une lib trés lourde...en fait il faudrait nettement se poser la question : pourquoi la boite qui fait QT possède deux versions de sa lib QT? (une payante et une "presque" totalement libre)

parce que la payante est nickel, optimisée et propre de pas mal de bug et que celle libre est plus ou moins un "pot à test" pour eux et qu'il l'optimise carrément pas. 

comparez Quanta+ (QT libre) et Quante gold (Qt payante) vous verrez tout de suite de quoi je parle!

bon aprés on va me dire "oui mais les applis qui tourne avec QT sont plus jolies". bah en fait ça viens pas de la lib, seuleument des programmeurs voilà tout. Suffit de voir ce que l'équipe Ximian fait avec GTK (cf Evolution par exemple) et vous verrez qu'avec GTK on arrive a de bons résultats.

Donc mon verdict : GTK Power!   :Smile:   (en plus GTK est complètement libre contrairement à QT qui possède quelques petites restrictions mais là ça deviens du détail)

GTK est rapide, optimisée (cf la nouvelle politik de chez Gnome) peu gourmande en ressource, et si on est developpeur franchement c'est le pied à utilisé (avec Anjuta...pas Kdevelop bien entendu  :Laughing:   )

bon après je dis pas...moi je trouve tout les produits qui m'interesse programmé avec GTK. il est vrai que certains programmes fait avec QT sont attrayant et plus fournis mais là je crois qu'on rentre dans un autre débas. et rien n'empèche d'installer QT et des applis QT qui seront par la suite utilisées sous fluxbox  

enfin fluxbox fait partie d'un mouvement alternatif réel en matière d'interface...Gnome et Kde sont pour leur part beaucoup plus proche de windows etc...enfin c'est une opinion personnel

chétout   :Wink: 

Note : fluxbox est plus spartiate "visuellement" seuleument, mais en fait c'est à l'utilisateur de "constuire" fluxbox (menu, init, keys pour les fichiers...fluxconf, fluxspace avec rox etc pour les add ons) on peus utiliser tout les programmes qu'on veut sous fluxbox

allez voir http://www.fluxbox.org/  du côté screenshot pour avoir un avant goût.

----------

## rom

Gnome ou KDE? C'est une vieille chanson :  Gnome est plus léger, KDE a plus de fonctions, KDE fait penser à windows, Gnome rappellerait plutôt les vieux mac OS (je ne sais pas si c'est  mieux), Gnome est en GPL, KDE utilise une librairie non libre, ect...  J'ajouterais pour ma part que gnome est assez moche (surtout les icones) et KDE trop enjolivé.

Après avoir essayé KDE, Gnome et XFCE, je me suis arreté à openbox car ça démarre plus vite et surtout ce type de wm ne donne pas l'impression d'avoir un environnement imposé, ainsi chaque session a sa propre histoire.

Ce qu'il y a de bien chez KDE c'est surtout konqueror. Il s'utilise très bien à partir de n'importe quel wm. Pour nautilus de gnome, c'est moins evident parce qu'il relance le bureau gnome.

Le plus simple est sans doutes d'essayer  les quatre grandes solutions : Gnome, KDE, XFCE et un wm type *box avant de se décider. Si tu cherches un gestionnaire de bureau complet  Enlightment et WindowMaker meritent bien, eux aussi un petit coup d'oeuil.

----------

## cylgalad

Ca fait un bail que le Qt utilisé par kde roule au GPL. Je ne trouve pas gnome léger (surtout quand une appli plante...) et perso j'ai toujours préféré l'interface CUA (celle volée par M$ pour windoze, c'est la CUA qui dit que Alt+F4 ferme une fenêtre par ex.) à l'interface MacOS (beurk).

N'oubliez jamais l'avantage de X : tout tourne sous tout  :Wink:  càd, une appli gnome tourne sous kde ou fluxbox ou même twm (faut être maso là !), idem pour les applis kde, l'inconvénient étant qu'il faut avoir tout ça, mais quand on aime on ne compte pas et au moins on a l'embarras du choix, pas comme sous les OS valant des centaines d'¤uros (enfin, si, on peut y faire tourner un serveur X  :Laughing:  )...

----------

## Bastux

 *rom wrote:*   

> Gnome ou KDE? C'est une vieille chanson :  Gnome est plus léger, KDE a plus de fonctions, KDE fait penser à windows, Gnome rappellerait plutôt les vieux mac OS (je ne sais pas si c'est  mieux), Gnome est en GPL, KDE utilise une librairie non libre, ect...  J'ajouterais pour ma part que gnome est assez moche (surtout les icones) et KDE trop enjolivé.
> 
> Après avoir essayé KDE, Gnome et XFCE, je me suis arreté à openbox car ça démarre plus vite et surtout ce type de wm ne donne pas l'impression d'avoir un environnement imposé, ainsi chaque session a sa propre histoire.
> 
> Ce qu'il y a de bien chez KDE c'est surtout konqueror. Il s'utilise très bien à partir de n'importe quel wm. Pour nautilus de gnome, c'est moins evident parce qu'il relance le bureau gnome.
> ...

 

 :Laughing:  les icones tu meux les changer quand même dans Gnome  :Wink: 

J'ai testé un peu tous xfce, fluxbox et autres, et pour ma part je trouve qu'elles sont vraiment trop légère, et pas assez complète. Il faut configurer pdt 1h pour avoir un truc utilisable.

Je ne suis pas un adepte du clikodrome, mais parfois il é bon de pouvoir accèder à tout avec la souris et ce genre de wm est un peu léger pour ça.

Sinon ils sont très bons, je ne crache pas dessus!

Mais bon, encore une fois je fais la grosse promo de Gnome car pour moi c'est le meilleur rapport efficacité/lourdeur. De plus il est configurable à souhait, et avec une bonne config il est très beau.

----------

## rom

Dis-moi où tu as trouvé de belles icones, ou même pas trop moche,  pour gnome et GTK, je suis preneur.

Je ne savais pas que QT était en GPL désolé.

D'autre part : je ne me risquerais pas à faire de comparaison sur les fontes ss Gnome et KDE car je pourrais me faire forker (au meilleur des cas).

----------

## Bastux

 *rom wrote:*   

> Dis-moi où tu as trouvé de belles icones, ou même pas trop moche,  pour gnome et GTK, je suis preneur.
> 
> Je ne savais pas que QT était en GPL désolé.
> 
> Pour les icones, t'a plein d'endroits où en trouver de belles, elles ne sont pas natives, mais tu peux en télécharger n'importe où.
> ...

 

sur http://wwwkdelook.org (oui ok d'accord je vous vois venir, ça fait genre c'est pour KDE ce site, oui mais pas QUE pour KDE), il y a de belles icônes que tu peux télécharger qui sont cool

 *rom wrote:*   

> 
> 
> D'autre part : je ne me risquerais pas à faire de comparaison sur les fontes ss Gnome et KDE car je pourrais me faire forker (au meilleur des cas).

 

Bof les fonts sont assez belles sous Gnome, en + sous gentoo il y a plein de packages de fonts intéressantes

----------

## juju

Salut,

Je n'ai pas grand chose a ajouter (surtout d'interessant) mais quand meme j'avais envie d'un petit post.

J'utilise fluxbox sur mes deux ordinateurs (mon x86 et mon mac comme gentphil) et je pense que c'est un sacre bon choix car il permet de n'utiliser que tes logiciels preferes. En effet, KDE et Gnome possedent tous les deux de tres bon outils mais aussi de moyens (je vous laisse mettre les logiciels auxquels vous pensez dans cette categorie  :Wink:  ). En plus en peu de temps on peut compiler la fluxbox alors que Gnome et surtout KDE prennent beaucoup de temps.

Sinon je tiens a dire que Qt est a mon avis une bonne bibliotheque robuste et efficace. En plus il est possible de configurer le rendu des fenetres. En ce qui concerne les licences, Qt est disponible en GPL sous Linux et OSX et commercial sour Windows.

Julien

----------

## foosh

Je vous en prie de m'excuser...Je ne peut pas parler tres bien, mais je vais essayer... 

alors, j'ai trouvé de belles icones pour Gnome sur (mais non!) art.gnome.org.    j'aime beaucoup Noia Warm.

maintenant, j'utilise ça et Milk2.0 pour mes décorations de fenêtres et Nuvola pour mes frontières de fenêtre

----------

## BlakDrago

Personnellement, j'ai essayé pas mal de WM et je reviens à chaque fois à WindowMaker.

----------

## cylgalad

En passant, ils ont fait très fort chez Gentoo : gnome-2.4.1 et kde-3.1.5 mis à jour le même jour ! Mon PC va passer la journée à compiler tout ça !

----------

## zdra

Moi il a passé 15secondes à le faire, le md5 sur arts passe pas  :Sad:  et ce après plusieurs "emerge sync && emerge -uD world" j'en conclus qu'il y a un petit probleme... mais c'est peut-etre simplement le server qui n'est pas encore à jours :s

----------

## ghoti

 *zdra wrote:*   

> Moi il a passé 15secondes à le faire, le md5 sur arts passe pas  et ce après plusieurs "emerge sync && emerge -uD world"

 

Ou alors, le download du package s'est tout simplement mal passé !

Il faut le supprimer dans le portage/disfiles avant de relancer l'emerge .

Si cela persiste, essaye de changer de mirroir !

----------

## zdra

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *zdra wrote:*   Moi il a passé 15secondes à le faire, le md5 sur arts passe pas  et ce après plusieurs "emerge sync && emerge -uD world" 
> 
> Ou alors, le download du package s'est tout simplement mal passé !
> 
> Il faut le supprimer dans le portage/disfiles avant de relancer l'emerge .
> ...

 

En gros tu viens de résumer ce que j'ai fais  :Very Happy: 

Apparement c'est juste 2-3 mirrors qui étaient mal à jours,  j'ai finalement trouvé un mirror où il est bien passé  :Smile: 

Bon merde j'arrete les off-topic ! (ça existe un patch correctif pour ceux qui font du hors sujet tt le temps ??? :s)

----------

## cylgalad

Pour arts, c'est juste un bug dans l'ebuild (ça arrive, si, si ! ).

```
ebuild /usr/portage/kde-base/arts/arts-1.1.5.ebuild digest
```

 et ça marche.

74 minutes pour mettre à jour gnome, 7h pour kde (vivement la 3.2 finale !)

----------

## zarasoustra17

Vous avez lu le changelog, je vais pas faire chauffer mon CPU toute la nuit à recompiler cette usine pour trois modifs mineures, j'attends le 3.2, d'ailleurs il parait qu'il est déjà très stable.

----------

## zdra

personnellement j'ai recompilé gnome 2.4.1 et kde 3.1.5 et je n'ai vu strictement aucune différence avec les versions précédentes... 

Vivement Gnome 2.6 (pas près de sortir) et kde 3.2 qui m'a l'air vraiment bien, je l'ai testé avec le pré-beta de mandrake 10.0.

----------

## nihon-jin

Perso, je prefére KDE à Gnome (même si je tourne sous FluxBox maintenant (Qt3 installé bien sûr)) pour ces raisons:

pour le choix Qt/Gtk ....

- J'utilise linux pour la stabilité et non pas puisque c'est gratos ou libre (en sens d'accés aux sources), ce qui veut dire, que le côté "payant" de Qt ne me dérange pas de tout... (et oui, je confirme que Qt payante est +++++++ top). Je pense que les deux produits ont le même niveau de stabilité...

- Qt me semble mieux "compatible"... franchement, si j'ai une appli Gtk 1.0 , peut-être elle marchera sur 1.2 at dans 0.01% sur Gtk2.X et moi, je n'ai pas envie d'isstaller X versions de même truc 3 fois... (Essayez de faire tourner BakaSub par exemple -_-) Avec Qt j'avais moins de ces problémes.  

- Qt est mieux portable. Bon, je ne sais pas si Gtk tourne sur les PDA (jamais vu, donc j'assume que non, peut-être sur la debian ?_? ), mais Qt tourne sans aucun probléme sur les Zaurus... Les heureux posseseurs de cette machine vont savoir de quoi je parle ( ==> n'importe quel appli Qt tourne sur ce PDA )....

- Gtk supporte mieux les IME différents sans probléme, Qt les supporte aussi, mais il faut passer quelques minutes pour tout bien configurer...

pour le choix KDE/Gnome:

Quand j'ai installé une mandrake 9.1, j'ai installé Gnome et KDE avec pour voir ce que ca donne. Aprés avoir passé 1 minute dans l'explorateur de gnome, j'ai désinstallé ce truc et je n'ai même pas cherché à changer les themes (j'ai installé un pack avec, mais aprés ce que j'ai vu, je n'avais vraiment pas envie de les essayer)... Je ne dirais pas que la quelité des applications Gnome/KDE est différente, mais j'aime bien les jolies installations "par défaut" donc Gnome a perdu sur toute la ligne... Pour quoi windoze cartonne? c'est joli... Je pense que le "windows-like" look de KDE peut permettre aux gens de découvrir linux plus facillement... (aprés ils vont passer à *BOX ou WM de tout facon  :Very Happy:  ) De plus, Konqueror me semble d'être un browser top .... (j'arrive à visualiser même les pages qui posent des problémes à Frebird) et KOffice est aussi une bonne suite bureautique (support .doc est nul, mais de toute facon, toute le monde que je connais utilise le format rtf  :Wink:  ). 

bref, KDE me semble mieux adapté pour un utilisateur normal qui n'a pas envie de passer sa vie à chercher une alternative de m$ win .... Gnome est mieux si tu veux écrire en chinois/japonais/coréan sans editer X fichiers de configuration et pour tous les autres il y a d'autres choix  :Smile: 

----------

## zdra

Moi je pense que les différences sont pas essentiel. Par exemple on a rien a foutre que gtk marche pas sur un zaurus si de toute facon la question c'est de le faire marcher sur un pc. Bref la question gnome vs kde ne peut pas etre résolue par un poste sur un forum, les 2 se valent, les 2 ont des avantages et des limites. Maintenant c'est à chacun d'essayer l'un ou l'autre et de faire sont choix en prenant en compte 1 parametre majeur: les applications que t'aime le plus. En effet, si tu trouve koffice, kdevelop,kmachinchose génial et que tu sais pas t'en passer ben alors vas sous kde c sure ! Si par contre tu sais pas te passer des gmachinchose ben alors fonce sous gnome !

La puissance de linux est dans la diversité, donc il est pas question de dire kde et le seul l'unique le grand le fort le puissant le légé le beau et gnome est suXor (ou l'inverse), mais plutot de laisser à chacun faire son choix différent. Sur le long terme c'est ça qui va faire la différence entre m$ windwos et linux (en plus du prix évidement, mais dans le marché du bureautique je sais pas si il y a beaucoup de familles qui achettent windows de tt faconn, le piratage est plus facile).

Voilà, cela dis c interraissant de voire les raisons de ceux qui ont fait leur choix pour se faire son opinion après...

Donc moi je suis sous gnome pcq :

 - gaim, xchat, evolution sont des applications que j'utilise tout les jours et tout le temps et elles fonctionnent avec gtk, si je les utilise sous kde j'ai pas mes jolie theme qui passent

 - je préfere galeon/epiphany (basé sur mozilla) à konqueror mais ça c sans doute une question d'abitude, c'est tj ça le probleme, qd on est abitué à qqch tout le reste semble mauvais pcq ce sont les programmes qui modifient nos abitudes et pas les programmes qui s'adaptent à nos abitudes (sauf si on est developpeur évidement).

 - kdevelop que j'utilise régulierement passe très bien sous gnome avec son le theme de kde qui est pas mal du tout. par contre faire passer les applic gnome sous kde ne passe pas bien au niveau des theme (fin j'ai jamais essayé de chipoter, c ptetre possible de faire fonctionner les theme gtk pour les applic gtk sous kde)

Voilà, à toi de choisir et parfois le hasard fait bien les choses. choisi un au hasard et teste le pendant un ptit temps puis essaye l'autre... puis choisi

----------

## scout

 *zdra wrote:*   

> par contre faire passer les applic gnome sous kde ne passe pas bien au niveau des theme (fin j'ai jamais essayé de chipoter, c ptetre possible de faire fonctionner les theme gtk pour les applic gtk sous kde)

 

[off topic] J'ai croisé ça ... je ne sais pas ce que cela vaut

```
*  x11-themes/qtpixmap

      Latest version available: 0.25

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 418 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=7043

      Description: A modifed version of the original GTK pixmap engine which follows the KDE color scheme
```

----------

## Elrond_2031

 *rom wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ce qu'il y a de bien chez KDE c'est surtout konqueror. Il s'utilise très bien à partir de n'importe quel wm. Pour nautilus de gnome, c'est moins evident parce qu'il relance le bureau gnome.
> 
> 

 

Pour info, il existe un moyen de lancer nautilus sans lancer le bureau de gnome, faut juste faire : nautilus --no-desktop  :Wink: 

Sinon ben la je teste xfce, avant j'étais sous kde. Ils ont chacun leur avantage. Xfce est tres bien, mais il manque certaine fonctionnalité importante comme pouvoir mettre une fenetre toujours visible. Par contre ca facon de gérer la barre des taches me semble plus agréable, faudrait juste que les icones soit plus jolies (à quand la transparence?)

Et la roulette pour changer de bureau c'est assez pratique quand on ne sait plus sur quel bureau se trouve une application...Last edited by Elrond_2031 on Thu Feb 26, 2004 3:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## theturtle123

essaye fluxbox, tu ne seras pas déçu ! 

il y a la possibilité d'utiliser toutes les dockapps de wmaker dans ce qui est appellé un "slit"...

tout est de plus très paramètrables : raccourcis claviers de fous, menu...

c'est simple clair et joli si tu configures un peu tout ça

en deux mots "fluxbox rox"   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## yuk159

Encore un troll sur les windows managers ...  :Laughing: 

----------

## theturtle123

tsss tsss 

c'est pas vraiment un troll yavait 2 3 arguments dans mes propos    :Twisted Evil: 

en mode troll c'est :

FLUXBOX CA DECHIRE MORT AUX AUTRES WM 

 :Twisted Evil: 

(désolé je sais le rouge ça fait mal aux yeux)

----------

## scout

 *theturtle123 wrote:*   

> FLUXBOX CA DECHIRE MORT AUX AUTRES WM 
> 
> (désolé je sais le rouge ça fait mal aux yeux)

 

Bah tu sais en jaune c'est pas mal aussi

FLUXBOX CA DECHIRE MORT AUX AUTRES WM   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## theturtle123

abuser le jaune c'est quasi pas lisible 

pourtant il faut que ça le soit pour que les gens rejoignent notre secte  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## zdra

prochain sondage :

la gentoo est-elle infestée par la secte des fluxboxiens ?

[ ] oui

[ ] non

[ ] fluxkoi ? ah oui gnome en moins bien là...

 :Laughing: 

----------

## theturtle123

nous n'infestons rien...

nous nous introduisons de façon discrète (loul) de manière à établir la domination de fluxbox sur l'univers...

mais chut ne le répète à personne   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## yoyo

 *zdra wrote:*   

> [ ] fluxkoi ? ah oui gnome en moins bien là...

 

BLASPHÈME !!!

Tous avec moi mes frères et boutons ce païen hors de notre Forum !!!

----------

## theturtle123

SUS A L ENNEMI 

vade retro gnomanas

que la force soit avec toi yoyo

j'avais oublié de relever le blasphème   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## zdra

héhéhéhhéé  :Laughing: 

----------

## scout

 *theturtle123 wrote:*   

> que la force soit avec toi yoyo

 

May the power of fluxbox be with us

Fluxbox sera notre épée dans cette croisade contre les autres window managers !

----------

## theturtle123

amen   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## dyurne

bande de grands malades !!!

il faudrai avoir une règle spécial dans ce forum : 

toute personne faisant de la publicité outanciere pour fluxbox et bani 2 jours.

nan mais oh !!!

y a pas que fluxbox dans la vie. ok il est léger et il a des tabs mais ça révolutionne pas l'informatique pour autant.

en plus les tabs on a le droit de trouver ça inutile, et le coté léger, je suis désolé mais il a pas le monopole. ( cf sawfish  :Twisted Evil:  )

----------

## TGL

100% à fond d'accord avec Dyurne. Mais que font les modéros ???

----------

## yoyo

 *dyurne wrote:*   

> en plus les tabs on a le droit de trouver ça inutile

 Et elles ne sont pas imposées dans fluxbox ...  :Wink: 

 *dyurne wrote:*   

> il faudrai avoir une règle spécial dans ce forum : 
> 
> toute personne faisant de la publicité outanciere pour fluxbox et bani 2 jours.
> 
> nan mais oh !!!

 OK, je suis pour samedi et dimanche ...   :Razz: 

----------

## yuk159

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> OK, je suis pour samedi et dimanche ... 

 

Malin l'yoyo : les seuls jours ou il n'est pas sur le forums  :Wink: 

----------

## theturtle123

bah dans un topic comme ça c'est fait pour se lacher... non ?   :Twisted Evil: 

*message subliminal : fluxbox est grand*

(j'ai au moins du placer 50 fois le mot fluxbox dans les 3 derniers jours alors nooon pas de ban jle referai plus et puis de toute façon vu mon avatar ça fait comme un disclaimer avec warning intégré et en plus scout m'a tromatisé avec ses histoires de venus et de graines de tournesol  :Twisted Evil:  j'y peux rien c'est pas ma faute monsieur c'est lui là bas)

[c'est la première fois que je fais une parenthèse aussi longue je pense... là je suis en train de battre le record en crochets...]

{hum il restait les accolades à faire aussi}

*message subliminal : fluxbox est grand*

----------

## yoyo

 *yuk159 wrote:*   

> Malin l'yoyo : les seuls jours ou il n'est pas sur le forums 

 Zut, ça c'est vu ...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## CryoGen

C'est en trembalant que je tape sur mon clavier (la peur au bout des doigts  :Confused:  )

J'utilise kde3.2 (tin je viens d'essuyer une 1ere avalanche de tomate   :Laughing:  )

Vous parlez bocoup (c'est peu dire  :Wink:  )de fluxbox ?? C'est si bien que ca ? 

Quoi de + ? Quoi de - ? 

 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

Merci de votre compréhension  :Very Happy: 

 :Idea:  eclairer ma lanterne  :Smile: 

----------

## theturtle123

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Vous parlez bocoup (c'est peu dire  )de fluxbox ?? C'est si bien que ca ? 
> 
> Quoi de + ? Quoi de - ? 
> ...

 

* c'est beaucoup beaucoup plus léger que KDE (oui oui il y a encore plus léger mais bon...)

* ça peut être très beau si on prend un peu de temps à config (comme d'hab)

* entièrement paramètrable (touches, raccourcis, tabs, bureaux...)

* les petits plugins genre gkrellm, les docks window maker et tout ce qui fait un wm friendly sont très bien supportés...

* ceux qui l'essayent l'adoptent dans 99% des cas d'après un sondage SOFRES/Le Monde [non jdéconne]

* c'est très bien (yaaa il tue mon argument)

en éspèrant que ça te donne envie d'essayer...

ça coute pas grand chose fait toi une idée au moins   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## sargis

Personnellement, j'ai beaucoup utilisé les 2 ce que j'en ai pensé :

KDE me semble beaucoup plus homogène, meilleur intégration d'un peu tout. Pour ce qui est de la lenteur d'ouverture des fenêtre en QT, c'est pas trop vrai je trouve quand on est sous KDE. Par contre, c'est vrai que ça rame quand on l'utilise d'un autre gestionnaire. Pour palier à ce problème, il y a la solution de lancer kdeinit au démarage de son gestionnaire.

GNOME me semble beaucoup plus fouillit, et des avantages qu'il avait avant on malheureusement disparut au passage à GTK2 tel que les menus détachables et les la créactions de raccourci clavier à la volé par les menus.

Pour ce qui est de QT et GTK, j'utilise personnellement les 2 donc, obligé de tout mettre.

Par contre, je n'utilise ni KDE, ni GNOME, mais FVWM2.

Donc une solution est de mettre -gnome et -kde dans ton USE et laisser qt et gtk (pardonner moi si je dis une erreur pour le USE, je suis sur Gentoo depuis 3 jours) et d'installer un autre gestionnaire (sauf si tu veux utilisé l'un des 2, mais dans ce cas, je conseil plutôt KDE car je ne vois aucun avantage à Gnome).

----------

## theturtle123

[troll] ou alors il suffit d'installer fluxbox [/troll]

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## CryoGen

Bon j'ai emergé fluxbox c'est vrai que c'est rapide à ce lancer lol

Par contre, vous utiliser koi comme gestionnaire de session car j'utilisais kdm mais il lance forcement kde   :Rolling Eyes:   alors la je suis avec xdm   :Confused:  mais c'est pas top ...

----------

## scout

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> Par contre, vous utiliser koi comme gestionnaire de session car j'utilisais kdm mais il lance forcement kde    alors la je suis avec xdm   mais c'est pas top ...

 

Regarde ça, c'est en framebuffer (donc tu peux chier ta conf de serveur X, ça influence pas) et c'est bôôô et rapide, comme fluxbox

```
*  sys-apps/qingy

      Latest version available: 0.3.0

      Latest version installed: 0.3.0

      Size of downloaded files: 691 kB

      Homepage:    http://qingy.sourceforge.net/

      Description: Qingy is a DirectFB getty replacement.

      License:     GPL-2
```

Le 0.3 est à chercher sur le site

Par contre ce qui est un peu relou c'est que une fois lancé tu ne vois plus ta console avec les démarrages de services. Sinon gdm est pas mal aussi, mais il me semblait qu'avec kdm on puvait lancer autre chose que kde ...

----------

## CryoGen

Bon, j'ai tester fluxbox, ca à l'air bien sympa, mais comme j'ai pas trop le temps en ce moment de tout configurer , je vais rester sous kde,quand j'aurai le temps je retournerai sous fluxblox  :Wink: 

----------

## theturtle123

sage décision

mais ça prend allez 1h à configurer

tu regagneras après en vitesse d'utilisation ton heure

(non les non fluxboxiens patapper patapper)

 :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## CryoGen

 *theturtle123 wrote:*   

> sage décision
> 
> mais ça prend allez 1h à configurer
> 
> tu regagneras après en vitesse d'utilisation ton heure
> ...

 

Ben je me doute que c'est pas tres tres long mais dabord je voudrais que mon system marche completement  :Wink:  , il me manque encore la carte tuner TV, la sortie optique , ma souris, mon apn  :Very Happy: 

Grace à votre forum j'ai pu : installer le son, compiler noyeau, emerge.... et plein d'autre truc  :Smile: 

----------

## rom

Fluxbox reste quand-même assez cliquodrome...

Je préfère largement openbox3, beaucoup plus dépouillé et aussi fonctionnel. Pekwm c'est bien aussi mais il bug un peu pour le moment. Sinon  il y a encore evilmw mais il ne prend pas en compte les dockapps (ou alors j'ai raté un truc) et ratpoison (mais gimp et blender sans la souris c'est pas évident).

Bon voilà c'était mon petit troll perso...

----------

## theturtle123

hum fluxbox je touche jamais la souris

il faut parametrer les touches dans le fichier keys et c'est bon

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## rom

Avec kde aussi tu peux travailler sans la souris. Et avec gnome aussi certainement.

Bon enfin tout ça pour répéter qu'il y toujours une grande part de subjectivité dans le choix d'un wm et qu'au fond,  sur le plan fonctionnel beaucoup se valent. Fluxbox c'est très bien mais ce n'est pas la solution ultime.

----------

## theturtle123

je sais bien c'est pas un troll méchant

mais si quelqu'un demande des trucs sur un wm j'essaye d'expliquer ma préférence... je n'ai rien contre les autres wm, je ne les utilise pas   :Twisted Evil: 

(et ya pas que pour des histoires de clavier que fluxbox c'est bien !)

----------

## DuF

Bon toute façon c'est moi qu'est raison, KDE et Gnome c'est trop gros !

Xfce4 c'est bien, sinon il reste fluxbox  :Smile: 

----------

## chtof

Personnellement, je préfère et j'utilise KDE pour des raisons historiques. Je me souviens, il y a quelques années, que pour Gnome, il fallait cliquer à chaque fois sur une fenêtre pour la rendre active, et ça m'a un peu faché...

Et étant utilisateur de Windows, je trouvais que KDE pertubait moins mes habitudes... Et je ne saurais pas expliquer pourquoi, mais je trouve, peut-être à tort, que les sites Internet consacrés à KDE sont plus riches...

Même si les librairies sur lesquelles reposent ces 2 windows managers (QT pour KDE), je trouve qu'un window manager reste un window manager et qu'il n'y a peut-être pas une si forte différence entre les 2... Je n'irais pas jusqu'à dire qu'on pourrait retrouver un Gnome à partir de KDE à l'aide d'un thème "Gnome" mais bon, c'est peut-être comparer un baril d'Ariel avec un baril de Skip   :Laughing:  ...

Peut-être juste une question de goût et de couleur ?

Cela dépend aussi du premier Window Manager que l'on a découvert, il devient difficile d'en changer, un peu comme celui qui commence par découvrir Netscape, a un peu de mal à passer à IE même si ce dernier ressemble beaucoup au premier...

----------

